# Meals on the Ocean



## Railroad Bill

With the adjusted starting times on the Ocean schedule was wondering how many and what meals will be served on the Ocean between Montreal and Halifax and the return trip. Trying to decide between Sleeper and Sleeper Plus and whether the extra cost for the meals is worth it? Also when does Sleeper Plus first start having exclusive rights to the Park Car? We will likely be leaving Montreal on June 21 and returning on June 24.

Thanks for the information


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bill:I googled up info on the Ocean and VIA had the following info:

Meals in Sleeper Plus ( year round now!) are included/ they are catered,( you pay for alcohol) no chef aboard/exclusive access to the Park Car June15- Oct 15

I found a Senior RT ( over 60)Saver Fare ( Sleeper) for 2 in a Cabin on June 16/Return June 20 for $960+CDN$ taxes included! Sleeper Plus Class for 2 Seniors on the same Dates is a little over 1,300 CDN$ RT, taxes included!

Sleeper Class: No meals,( you can pay in the Diner or Cafe Car) No access to the Park Car June 15- Oct 15

The new schedule has cut an hour off each way but the schedule is still basically an overnite and a Day between Montreal and Halifax and an evening and night in the return with an early arrival into Montreal!

Only ya'll can decide if the difference in Price ( food and drink is pricier in Canada plus taxes but its in Canadian $) is worth the meals and the Park Car access, for sure it is on the Canadian but it' s included in the Winter off season on that train!!

Meals served in the Diner between Montreal and Halifax include Dinner, ( Departure from Montreal @ 1855)Breakfast and Lunch ( arrival in Halifax @ 1700). On the Return you'll have Dinner and Breakfast, Noon arrival into Montreal)


----------



## pennyk

Bill, I was disappointed with the meals on the Ocean. I was comparing them to the meals on the Canadian, and there is a big difference. Since I have food allergies, my choices were extremely limited. I seem to remember we had a choice of 2 (possibly 3) entrees.

However, if you have to travel in Sleeper Plus to have access to the Park Car, I would do it. I think the Park Car is worth it.


----------



## Railroad Bill

jimhudson said:


> Bill:I googled up info on the Ocean and VIA had the following info:
> 
> Meals in Sleeper Plus ( year round now!) are included/ they are catered,( you pay for alcohol) no chef aboard/exclusive access to the Park Car June15- Oct 15
> 
> I found a Senior RT ( over 60)Saver Fare ( Sleeper) for 2 in a Cabin on June 16/Return June 20 for $960+CDN$ taxes included! Sleeper Plus Class for 2 Seniors on the same Dates is a little over 1,300 CDN$ RT, taxes included!
> 
> Sleeper Class: No meals,( you can pay in the Diner or Cafe Car) No access to the Park Car June 15- Oct 15
> 
> The new schedule has cut an hour off each way but the schedule is still basically an overnite and a Day between Montreal and Halifax and an evening and night in the return with an early arrival into Montreal!
> 
> Only ya'll can decide if the difference in Price ( food and drink is pricier in Canada plus taxes but its in Canadian $) is worth the meals and the Park Car access, for sure it is on the Canadian but it' s included in the Winter off season on that train!!
> 
> Meals served in the Diner between Montreal and Halifax include Dinner, ( Departure from Montreal @ 1855)Breakfast and Lunch ( arrival in Halifax @ 1700). On the Return you'll have Dinner and Breakfast, Noon arrival into Montreal)


Thanks Jim for the info. According to the booking I saw, the Ocean now arrives back into Montreal at 9:15am on the train 15. Would we still get a breakfast in that case?

There is about a $150 difference between reg. sleeper and sleeper plus class on the train we would be on. (round trip). I guess with the five meals each and access to Park Car that would be worth it. We are attending a railfan party on June 20 in Ontario so our train would be leaving on the 21st to go to Montreal. We are going to take the long route via Ottawa from Cobourg, Ontario to see some different scenery and then take the short direct route back to Cobourg on the return trip.

I know these Tuesday fare sales are sometimes very good but do not want to wait too late and not have a seat and room on the dates we need to be there so will probably go ahead and book it this evening. (Waiting on word from the cat sitter if she is free


----------



## Railroad Bill

pennyk said:


> Bill, I was disappointed with the meals on the Ocean. I was comparing them to the meals on the Canadian, and there is a big difference. Since I have food allergies, my choices were extremely limited. I seem to remember we had a choice of 2 (possibly 3) entrees.
> 
> However, if you have to travel in Sleeper Plus to have access to the Park Car, I would do it. I think the Park Car is worth it.


Thanks Penny. We are looking forward to this trip since we have not been to Canada since before 911. But going to drive to Cobourg, Ontario since the Amtrak connections are shaky at best. We need our car to do the railfanning at the festival anyway. I would agree that the Park Car is a highlight of the rail trip so we are going to fork out a little extra to ride there. Hoping for good weather. Will have a day and half to explore Halifax and have a full itinerary of things to see while we are there. We are staying at the Westin so will be close to the station.


----------



## Bob Dylan

That's definitely worth the $150 CDN for Sleeper Plus Class Bill, good find!

And yes, you'll still get Breakfast on the way back to Montreal although as Penny said it won't be up to the Canadian standards!

As much as I love Vancouver, Ottawa is my favorite city in North America, y'all will love it! I'm envious!


----------



## Railroad Bill

Yes, on one of our trips to Canada we visited the Parliament Building in Ottawa and when we were walking down the hall, the Prime Minister and his entourage were only a few steps away. It was in the early 1980s and I think it was Pierre Trudeau. Not much security back then. We enjoyed the canal and the beautiful gardens in Ottawa. Looking forward to another brief visit on the train.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

When I travelled to Montreal last November, lunch was served departing Halifax and I had the cold roast turkey sandwich, vegetable soup with potato chips on the side. 



Dinner that evening was just after leaving Rogersville. I started with the Ocean’s signature seafood chowder……then the Beer Braised Sirloin Tips along with Mashed Potatoes, Green Beans & Carrots. There was three passes with warm multi-grain rolls and I finished-up with strawberry cake and coffee. An excellent meal and good service!

Breakfast was served beginning around 6:30 and there was plenty of time to eat before arrival into Montreal at 9am. I had my usual light breakfast of cereal, fruit, toast and coffee. 

Meals are catered and heated in convection ovens onboard. Most people wouldn’t know the difference. Sure you’re not going to get a steak..... or bacon and eggs from the grill in the morning but otherwise......meals are very good. 

Here’s a VIA brochure on meal preparation when the Renaissance diners were first introduced:


----------



## Railroad Bill

Thanks for the new information. Look forward to this exciting trip.


----------



## bobnjulie

I will be giving a full report and will let you know how it goes since we will be on the train a month before you! We did all the upgrades on the 50% sale. We're really excited about the big adventure. We're staying at the Alt Hotel at the airport since we will be arriving at night.


----------



## Railroad Bill

bobnjulie said:


> I will be giving a full report and will let you know how it goes since we will be on the train a month before you! We did all the upgrades on the 50% sale. We're really excited about the big adventure. We're staying at the Alt Hotel at the airport since we will be arriving at night.


Thanks, look forward to your report.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Bill,

Despite some people's enthusiasm for the food on the Ocean here at AU - and possibly partially because of it - I was very disappointed in the food's quality, choices and serving sizes when I rode the Ocean last March. Standard convection or microwave convection (I could never get a straight WRITTEN answer from VIA on this - even though I specifically wrote and asked numerous times - which I think tells you something) the food (as Penny states) is not on the same level as the Canadian and can possibly even make one miss Amtrak food.

Whatever you do, DO NOT ORDER THE OMELETTE at breakfast. The one on the *Cardinal* is better!

Although the food wasn't great, the service was, and the Renaissance diner is a decent and different environment for a meal.

I ran into someone on the Canadian last May who is based at VIA's Montreal HQ and is involved in food service management who told me improvements are/were "in then works" for food quality on the Ocean. BTW, one thing he told me was that VIA is/was looking into new 'high tech' ovens which have the option of using steam to cook food.

Whatever the case, I'll know more soon. I'm taking the Ocean again this month and I'll let you know.

The Ocean is a great train ride, just don't mind the food and some of the 'Ren' equipment's quirks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

BTW Bill: Did y'all book a Room in the Ren Sleeper or one of the Compartments in the Park Car?

I know some who post here like the Ren equipment ( it's OK) but I was spoiled by the Pullman and Budd equipment back in the Old Days and also my rides on the Canadian, so make mine Budd!


----------



## OBS

I'm with you, Jim! Having "grown up" with the Budd equipment, that is where my preference remains...


----------



## Railroad Bill

jimhudson said:


> BTW Bill: Did y'all book a Room in the Ren Sleeper or one of the Compartments in the Park Car?
> 
> I know some who post here like the Ren equipment ( it's OK) but I was spoiled by the Pullman and Budd equipment back in the Old Days and also my rides on the Canadian, so make mine Budd!


We are awaiting word of the availability of our cat sitter before booking the trip. After looking at today's Tuesday VIA specials, we do not want to wait much longer. Some really nice fares for Ocean trips and Canadian adventures if you can risk the non-refundable issues.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Davy Crockett said:


> Bill,
> 
> Despite some people's enthusiasm for the food on the Ocean here at AU - and possibly partially because of it - I was very disappointed in the food's quality, choices and serving sizes when I rode the Ocean last March. Standard convection or microwave convection (I could never get a straight WRITTEN answer from VIA on this - even though I specifically wrote and asked numerous times - which I think tells you something) the food (as Penny states) is not on the same level as the Canadian and can possibly even make one miss Amtrak food.


I posted a question to VIA Customer Service regarding Convection Oven versus Microwave.......here's their WRITTEN reply ('mircrowave' and all):

_Good morning,_

Thank you for your interest in traveling with VIA Rail Canada.

We use a convection oven to reheat our meals.

A mircrowave oven is available on board but it is not used to reheat the prepared meals.

Please do not hesitate to contact us again if you have any further questions.

Thank you,

Stella

Customer Support

VIA Rail Canada


----------



## The Davy Crockett

We've been down this siding before...

There are two types of convection ovens: Microwave and conventional. Saying food is heated in a convection oven is a non-answer. It is kind of like answering with 'Windows' when asked what kind of software you use as an operating system, and not specifying which version you use. It does not really matter though, for to continue the computer analogy, it reminds me of the old phrase from my MIS department days: "Garbage in, garbage out."

Having just gotten back from my ride on the Ocean I'm afraid my opinion of the food has not changed much.

I did like the Napoleon, the fish chowder, the continental breakfast with oatmeal, but the rest of the food needs improvement (and could be with a better food vendor) no matter how it is heated.

I did not mention it before, but VIA uses real place settings and it is an especially nice and noticeable contrast to the new Amtrak 'soup kitchen' paper cup austerity place settings. This almost works against the Ocean's food though, because the presentation raises one's expectations.

Everyone's tastes are their own, and some fellow passengers said that they thought the food was 'okay' but others I talked to were unimpressed.

One funny anecdote: While in Halifax I met a local rail fan who rides the Ocean. Completely without prompting, while discussing the Ocean, he said to me "Whatever you do, don't order the omelet. The only ways in which what they serve you resembles an omelet is that it is crescent shaped and is yellow." He went on to say he tells fellow Nova Scotians new to train travel that if they want to ride the train to fly to Toronto and take the Canadian.

I would not go that far, but the Ren equipment is not getting any younger... (more later)


----------



## Bob Dylan

So the Ocean has sort of turned into VIA's version of the Cardinal, except it still has the Park Car ( Budd!!!) for Sleeper Plus Class passengers!

I agree that if you can only do one LD trip in Canada, the Canadian is the only way to roll!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Davy Crockett said:


> We've been down this siding before...


Yes we have....and you after just riding the Ocean didn't search out for that definitive answer? 

So I guess I'll go with VIA's reply _"A mircrowave (sp) oven is available on board but it is not used to reheat the prepared meals"_

Yes, everyones tastes are their own (and I dont expect the Ocean's meals to be those served on the Canadian)....but my experiences have ranged from Ribs (with bone in) Ugh! (that meal was saved by the Cheese Cake for dessert!) to mostly "just fine" and the Sirloin Tips on my trip last November......excellent!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jimhudson said:


> So the Ocean has sort of turned into VIA's version of the Cardinal, except it still has the Park Car ( Budd!!!) for Sleeper Plus Class passengers!


'Regular' Sleeper Class passengers can enjoy the Park Car also except during the summer and fall (approx mid-June to mid-Oct)

http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/atlantic-canada/montreal-halifax-ocean/classes


----------



## bobnjulie

Since we ride Amtrak and have never starved, it must mean we are not very particular about food. I will pass along the "NEVAH" to the omelette... however I cannot imagine that the food is most inedible....but now I'm really glad we will be on the Ocean first before the Canadian.... I must remember to take pictures of the food before I gobble it up  Do they post the menu any place like Amtrak or is it a never ending variety?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Bobnjulie:

Nobody ever said you would starve! That said, I've never heard anyone, except here, describe the food on the Ocean as excellent, at least since the Ren equipment was added.

I should say that I have no agenda here but to report my findings as I found and saw them, I want people to have realistic expectations for what they will encounter. When things are oversold it may increase ridership in the short run, but will ultimately cause disappointment and discourage repeat business. I don't mean to offend anyone, I just want people to have a realistic idea of what they will encounter.

You are right to be glad to be taking the Ocean before the Canadian, as you will really appreciate what the Canadian has to offer. If you can afford it, I'd suggest taking Business Class between Montreal and Toronto. The seats are comfortable, you can reserve the seats you want (like on an airplane) and the food is quite good.

The Renaissance sleepers, which have some issues, I'll write more about later.

I did want to mention that I stayed at the Hampton Inn and stopped by the Westin to look at a room to compare. I'll write more on hat too, bt need to run now.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Davy Crockett said:


> That said, I've never heard anyone, except here, describe the food on the Ocean as excellent.
> 
> I should say that I have no agenda here but to report my findings as I found and saw them......


And I also...

The meal I mentioned from my recent trip IMHO was excellent....from service to presentation to quality. And as I said, I've had poor meals (the ribs) but the worst would have to be some kind of a Breakfast Burrito I tried (and left on the plate!) I'll have to sample the omelet on my next trip and see if it ties with what one.



> If you can afford it, I'd suggest taking Business Class between Montreal and Toronto. The seats are comfortable, you can reserve the seats you want (like on an airplane)


I'd recommend it also. But unlike Amtrak BC, VIA BC is similar to Acela First Class



> and the food is quite good.


And prepared just like on the Ocean!


----------



## bobnjulie

LOL! Since my AU friends have inspired this trip, of course we are taking business class between Montreal and Toronto! The only semi-disappointing decision was to take the quicker and hence shorter route. Wish I'd known the difference but we are going to try and grab the later innings of a Toronto Blue Jays game after we get in!

I'm not picking on anyone - promise!  I love all opinions - all views. Since this is a bucket list trip with my elderly parents, I am going to love every minute.... whatever happens. This will actually be the first time that we will fill out a table and will miss out on the community dining aspect of a train trip and that kind of makes me sad. Meeting new people while dining is - for us - one of the nicer aspects of train travel since I'm a bit of an introvert and allows my extrovert husband to get us out of our room. Food always is more enjoyable or more palatable when having "interesting" discussions on the train or while staring at the scenery.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Yep. The food is pre-prepared for business class corridor service, but its not days old, like the wraps at lunch on the Ocean out of Halifax.


----------



## manchacrr

Sleeper Plus Class is always the way to go on the Ocean, especially in the summer with the Park Car on the rear of the train. When I was on the Ocean last summer, the attendant in the Park Car gave a narration in the dome during daylight hours. She pointed out all of the historic and scenic sites as we passed them and was very informative.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Cat sitter schedule has been finalized so we started checking various dates for a good rate. The US-Canada exchange rate was very good and got lots of extra points using the Sapphire Visa Card to pay.

We decided to ride BC from Cobourg to Montreal via Ottawa route. (Some extra time on the train and food) and then we ended up in Sleeper + in the car nearest the Park Car. Park car rooms were either sold out or too expensive. Figured we can take a short walk over to the Park Car and enjoy the ride. Three days in Halifax staying at the Westin Halifax and return in Sleeper + class on the Ocean. BC from Montreal to Cobourg on the short route will get us back to Cobourg around 2:30pm with a lunch on the train and we will start back to Ohio that afternoon and then stay over somewhere in Canada...Stop at Niagra Falls and then home to Mr. Cat. Hoping for nice weather, decent food and a great train ride.


----------

